# NEW JACKSON MODELS!



## Duraesu (Jun 11, 2009)

Three New Jackson Models




Finally....THE KV5!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 11, 2009)

Same inlays, same trem, same headstock...

Meh.


----------



## Duraesu (Jun 11, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Same inlays, same trem, same headstock...
> 
> Meh.





Less money! c'mon, its a great thing! getting a japanese neck-thru jackson that costs much less than an american...


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 11, 2009)

_velkan said:


> Less money! c'mon, its a great thing! getting a japanese neck-thru jackson that costs much less than an american...



*ahem* The SL3 now goes for $1450.  That's MORE than my USA Soloist cost 8 years ago. And considering a USA Soloist even TODAY goes for $1800 (unless they're raising the price soon), I must deem this announcement FALSE. 

And of course... NO NEW 7-STRING!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Duraesu (Jun 11, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> *ahem* The SL3 now goes for $1450.  That's MORE than my USA Soloist cost 8 years ago. And considering a USA Soloist even TODAY goes for $1800 (unless they're raising the price soon), I must deem this announcement FALSE.
> 
> And of course... NO NEW 7-STRING!?!?!?!?!?





let me give you an example:

in europe... a RR5 goes about 1.000 euros... and a RR1T goes about above 2000 euros....


the proof:

http://www.thomann.de/pt/jackson_rr5bk_egitarre.htm

http://www.thomann.de/pt/jackson_rr1_t_randy_rhoads.htm


so, i must re-deem my announcement TRUE =)


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm really unimpressed here. Jackson goes and drops the ball here and brings out nothing we haven't seen before.


----------



## That_One_Person (Jun 11, 2009)

Hell yes, hopefully the KV5 will be decent.


----------



## groph (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh boy, Three Floyds. WHY don't they make more hardtails....


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmm they also raised prices a bunch. ugh


----------



## Auyard (Jun 12, 2009)

groph said:


> Oh boy, Three Floyds. WHY don't they make more hardtails....



+1 I was excited until I opened the link.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 12, 2009)

Cool...but the import stuff is the same prices as the USA stuff was last year. Seriously, $1500 import...the SL2 was $1600.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jun 12, 2009)

Meh, nothing special there


----------



## lefty robb (Jun 12, 2009)

I fail to see what's new about any of those guitars...


----------



## IDLE (Jun 12, 2009)

I think they look nice, but I'm holding out for a Jackson 7 string soloist. I really want one! Hopefully they will have one at NAMM or have an announcment on how development is going.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 12, 2009)

not bad, but nothing new


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 12, 2009)

Huge letdown, but expected.


----------



## Harry (Jun 12, 2009)

Rather disappointing.
However, I do like the finish color on the "new" Soloist.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 12, 2009)

Very cool. NT kelly and KV for less money is allways good!


----------



## TimSE (Jun 12, 2009)

is it me or is that 2nd knob and selector switch really awkwardly placed together


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 12, 2009)

I find the lack of fixed bridges disturbing. 

Having said that, the superstrat looks really nice. 



TimSE said:


> is it me or is that 2nd knob and selector switch really awkwardly placed together



+1


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 12, 2009)

TimSE said:


> is it me or is that 2nd knob and selector switch really awkwardly placed together





It's just like the USA KV2 ...


----------



## Valserp (Jun 12, 2009)

Secks! MYJ KV2 is teh secks!
Can't wait to see the prices @ the local retailers...


----------



## Duraesu (Jun 12, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> Cool...but the import stuff is the same prices as the USA stuff was last year. Seriously, $1500 import...the SL2 was $1600.




in USA maybe... in Europe the price gap between import models and american series is HUGE! so huge its scary lol


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 12, 2009)

Ah, the Fender model continues...


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 12, 2009)

_velkan said:


> in USA maybe... in Europe the price gap between import models and american series is HUGE! so huge its scary lol



All the US models went up to over $2000 this year.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 12, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> All the US models went up to over $2000 this year.



So when's the guitar bubble going to burst?


----------



## The Honorable (Jun 12, 2009)

YAY Jackson disappoints again. Still waiting on the 7 string model(s)...


----------



## Panterica (Jun 13, 2009)

groph said:


> Oh boy, Three Floyds. WHY don't they make more hardtails....



cuz hardtails are boring and not metal, Jackson knows this thankfully
 rock on jackson


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 13, 2009)

If I can get a neckthru kelly for under a grand, I'd be pretty excited.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 13, 2009)

It will be more like $1500


----------



## Duraesu (Jun 13, 2009)

Panterica said:


> cuz hardtails are boring and not metal, Jackson knows this thankfully
> rock on jackson




LOL in the words of dave mustaine "floyds are for those who cant solo..." obviously its a unfair statement, many great guitarists used floyds... but hardtails are just as metal as floyds =P c'mon... a hardtail KV5 would be K-I-L-L-E-R !

example:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 13, 2009)

the stop bar looks so wrong on that guitar


----------



## kherman (Jun 13, 2009)

The Soloist looks real nice.




And I prefer H/H over S/S/H





But, agreed, the price is really getting up there.
When I finally have my Carvin ST300 built this year, it's not going to cost much more.


----------



## Koshchei (Jun 13, 2009)

The KV5 is a long time coming. Pity it has the cheapo Chinese Floyd.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 13, 2009)

Those Floyds are made in Korea and they are actually very nice. I bet most people would never be able to tell the difference.


----------



## kherman (Jun 13, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Those Floyds are made in Korea and they are actually very nice. I bet most people would never be able to tell the difference.





That was the impression I got, also.

Only thing I've seen said was to make sure when you get a guitar with one is to
pull it out of the guitar and make sure there's no filings or anything else that could cause premature knife edge wear.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm unimpressed.


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 15, 2009)

Yay slightly more affordable overpriced guitars.


Make an import mahogany soloist and I'll give a shit, until then I don't care. The best thing my KV2 ever did for me was get me a Universe in a trade.



_velkan said:


> LOL in the words of dave mustaine "floyds are for those who cant solo..." obviously its a unfair statement, many great guitarists used floyds... but hardtails are just as metal as floyds =P c'mon... a hardtail KV5 would be K-I-L-L-E-R !
> 
> example:



I don't wanna' be a dick but that's the last guy I'd listen to in regards to good soloing.


----------



## Duraesu (Jun 15, 2009)

when i uploaded the hetfield pic it was not to say that he is a good soloist... it was just to show how a classic hardtail KV which i would love to have =)


edit: guess i'm the only one excited about the new neck-thru japanese models lol, i just dont understand why some people are so rude... Sorry if i offended someone by creating this topic. Peace!


----------



## Inazone (Jun 15, 2009)

They're finally giving the rest of the world the models that have been available in Japan (as "Jackson Stars") for years. It appears that none of Fender's subsidiaries will be at NAMM this summer, so who knows when they'll announce any other new models? They seem to be introducing new stuff seemingly at random, like the SLS3 and the cheapies with new finishes and sharkfins.

As for prices, most "serious" dealers in the US aren't going to charge anywhere near list price. If Fender doesn't bring its prices back to reality, dealers will probably have to get creative on how to push their inventory.


----------



## Panterica (Jun 15, 2009)

_velkan said:


> when i uploaded the hetfield pic it was not to say that he is a good soloist... it was just to show how a classic hardtail KV which i would love to have =)
> 
> 
> edit: guess i'm the only one excited about the new neck-thru japanese models lol, i just dont understand why some people are so rude... Sorry if i offended someone by creating this topic. Peace!



i think he meant mustaine
who is a hypocritical bastards since like every sig he's had besides the last two had trems...

i very much dislike him n his superior attitude

but im exicted for these models as well
i want a neck thru KV but if im gonna spend 2k it'll be on a rico jr



_velkan said:


> c'mon... a hardtail KV5 would be K-I-L-L-E-R !
> 
> [/IMG]



such would be an insult. a hardtail on a KV? blasphemy
anyway, hardtails are obsolete now, as the tremol-no guy


----------



## Duraesu (Jun 15, 2009)

Panterica said:


> i think he meant mustaine
> who is a hypocritical bastards since like every sig he's had besides the last two had trems...
> 
> i very much dislike him n his superior attitude
> ...





sorry dude, i meant fixed bridge with string-thru! sometimes i mix up terms!! tremol-no its cool but i'm a fixed bridge guy =P


----------



## Panterica (Jun 15, 2009)

^
that can look cool, like that ESP V
but usually with V's they make the ferrules line up weird and it irks the fucks outta me  but yeah, i get what your saying, and no you're not the only one stoked for em
i usually get the more high end expensive axes for recording and their not-so expensive mid level brothers for tours
ex: ESP Horizon for recording, LTD MH-1000 for live gigs
so i'll prolly end up with a KV2 for the studio and one of these for live gigs


----------



## Duraesu (Jun 15, 2009)

i just recieve a e-mail from a Jackson guy replying to some questions of mine... i asked him if the KV5T was in the works and he said no, that there is no such plans for the future... and i also asked him if the white finish KV5FR would have a matching headstock (like the RR5's) and he said no, that would be plain black... kinda boring IMHO, i love matching headstocks =/


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 15, 2009)

_velkan said:


> when i uploaded the hetfield pic it was not to say that he is a good soloist... it was just to show how a classic hardtail KV which i would love to have =)
> 
> 
> edit: guess i'm the only one excited about the new neck-thru japanese models lol, i just dont understand why some people are so rude... Sorry if i offended someone by creating this topic. Peace!



I was talking about your Mustaine quote.


I don't really see how it's rude to voice your opinion though. I'm sure nobody is offended by your post, many probably are by the shonky way in which FMIC are running Jackson these days, these sorts of models should have been around sooner, at least at the same time that Schecter started killing the import market. It just bugs me when guitar companies don't ever really try anything new to meet fresh market demand, just chucking more and more of the same shit out and musicians just have to like it (hai PRS, would it kill you to make a neck through?).


----------



## Duraesu (Jun 16, 2009)

Bekanor said:


> I was talking about your Mustaine quote.
> 
> 
> I don't really see how it's rude to voice your opinion though. I'm sure nobody is offended by your post, many probably are by the shonky way in which FMIC are running Jackson these days, these sorts of models should have been around sooner, at least at the same time that Schecter started killing the import market. It just bugs me when guitar companies don't ever really try anything new to meet fresh market demand, just chucking more and more of the same shit out and musicians just have to like it (hai PRS, would it kill you to make a neck through?).




hm, i see, my bad then...

"these sorts of models should have been around sooner" i totally agree! and i understand now why people are not so impressed... a 7string KV would be a real step up! but for me, as an european, these news are great! because a american KV costs 2000euros plus... these ones are going to cost around 1000... or so i hope! and i've always want to have a KV, i guess its my favorite shape guitar and i'm a Jackson fan...

cheers!


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 16, 2009)

_velkan said:


> hm, i see, my bad then...
> 
> "these sorts of models should have been around sooner" i totally agree! and i understand now why people are not so impressed... a 7string KV would be a real step up! but for me, as an european, these news are great! because a american KV costs 2000euros plus... these ones are going to cost around 1000... or so i hope! and i've always want to have a KV, i guess its my favorite shape guitar and i'm a Jackson fan...
> 
> cheers!



I had a KV2 for a little while. Bought it new at great expense.

Wasn't really all that great to be honest, I mean it was a well made good playing guitar but it just didn't sound that great. After trying 3 different sets of pickups it eventually sat under my bed until I traded it for my Universe which I love to wee lil bits.


----------



## Duraesu (Jun 16, 2009)

Bekanor said:


> I had a KV2 for a little while. Bought it new at great expense.
> 
> Wasn't really all that great to be honest, I mean it was a well made good playing guitar but it just didn't sound that great. After trying 3 different sets of pickups it eventually sat under my bed until I traded it for my Universe which I love to wee lil bits.





well, everyone has their own tastes right?  i'm GASing for a KV for more than 2 years... at least we both like Schecters hehe


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 16, 2009)

_velkan said:


> well, everyone has their own tastes right?  i'm GASing for a KV for more than 2 years... at least we both like Schecters hehe



Man I've been meaning to update my info thingy for a while now.


It's all about Universe+Dual recto these days.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 16, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Those Floyds are made in Korea and they are actually very nice. I bet most people would never be able to tell the difference.



Yeah, the Ping Floyd is pretty damn good, at least from the two I've played.


----------



## Duraesu (Jun 16, 2009)

Bekanor said:


> Man I've been meaning to update my info thingy for a while now.
> 
> 
> It's all about Universe+Dual recto these days.






ups, sorry dude


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 16, 2009)

_velkan said:


> ups, sorry dude



It's no biggy.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 16, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, the Ping Floyd is pretty damn good, at least from the two I've played.


my LTD ninja has one and it is pretty good, the tuning screws are really easy to turn too (which is good imo)


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, the Ping Floyd is pretty damn good, at least from the two I've played.



I thought the Ping ones are different... or are these ones made by Ping in Korea for Floyd Rose?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 16, 2009)

PING ones the ones which have the notch at the back of the saddles unless they've changed things recently


----------



## metal_head666 (Jun 16, 2009)

That Kelly is sexy. Just wish they would make a short scale mahogany version. Basically a radical Explorer with a floyd. A string through body model would be nice as well.


----------



## HaterLover (Jun 17, 2009)

nice to see new models, but I wouldnt buy it


----------



## Inazone (Jun 17, 2009)

The more I think about it, the more the new models make sense. It has been many years since there was an import neck-thru Kelly or King V, and the SL3 and RR5 have apparently sold fairly well since they're still being produced. I don't know how Fender decides on their prices, as high as they are now, but the cost of Japanese labor is high compared to Korea and China. That matters to some people more than others.

If people aren't buying these things at the inflated prices, they'll go on clearance and be pretty reasonable.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 17, 2009)

These are all decent additions to the Jackson line, but I'm still waiting on some type of new 7-string.


----------



## meisterjager (Jun 18, 2009)

You guys are missing one key detail...

you need to be comparing those $1500 Japanese Jacksons to your similar priced, and occasionally more expensive, Japanese ESPs. no one ever bitches about ESPs being imports, but when a guitar company has a USA factory, Japanese guitars get banished as if they're seriously over-priced korean models.

the word 'Import' has a horrible stigma attached to it.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 18, 2009)

meisterjager said:


> you need to be comparing those $1500 Japanese Jacksons to your similar priced, and occasionally more expensive, Japanese ESPs.



Agreed. Which is why I'll stick to ebay and NOS. Though unfortunately, I'm sure ebayers with nothing better to do than relist things for months on end will be looking for more money with that "A new one costs $1500 so this $1400 BIN including extra strings is a STEAL!!!" line.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 18, 2009)

Actually if that Kelly was a seven string I'd probably buy it 

It'd be even better if it was a baritone or had the option of 27 frets


----------

